# Ever feel like you're being watched?



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

View attachment 48578


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

hahahah...I like this pict. Sure, but ET doesn't spy on me like Munch, he watch openly, head turning left when I go left, right when I go right. He usually nap in a basket on my computer desk, if I'm not there, I moved to the living hall, he moved too, to the living hall sofa or on top the copier machine, where he can see me.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

"Soon".


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

" Can you see me NOW"!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Hahahahaha you guys! It was more like "Mom, MOM are you going to feed me now? "

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

YES I DO. Haha. I have a few pictures like that.

The cat tree partially blocks the TV from one chair. I think this was their "hey, it's time for dinner, let's block the line of sight" plan. (I did get up to get a better angle on the cat tree... but it's blurry *sigh*)


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

That's a great photo! I love the Munch's face! His eyes are so devilish and sweet all at the same time


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

That describes him to a t! Lol nevermind his eyes lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah, he definitely looks like he's scheming!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I was at my folks' ranch last thanksgiving and going through the barn looking for the ferals that live there and saw these ever watchful eyes in the corner by some machinery. Thank goodness for zoom, this was actually taken from about 25 feet away.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Omg what a pretty cat! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

WOW! That's a Striking Cat! Great Shot!


----------



## karenjo57 (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow...that cat is beautiful!!! To bad it's feral....but lucky she has you to take care 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lana92 (Jan 8, 2014)

I love the pictures that you all posted! I always feel like I'm being watched by one specific cat, which is why I couldn't help but post this when I saw this thread:









I don't know how to make the pictures that I post bigger, so you have to click on it to see his face. Sorry! :wink:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Lana, He's a cutie!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awwwwwww how cute! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## yogakitty (May 2, 2013)

Thought you guys might enjoy this lol


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

View attachment 49729


Maddie peeking from the second story ledge!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

OMG! I just love those sneaky cat picts and videos.


----------



## wc061975 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here's mine spy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

Marcia said:


> View attachment 49729
> 
> 
> Maddie peeking from the second story ledge!


What a pretty face she has!


----------

